# Death Star



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The fitters in our shop made this death star. It opened up, and a smoke machine pumped out smoke, and a kid dressed as Darth Vader got out and had a light saber duel with the drum majorette at a high school homecoming football game.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*more Death Star pics*

finished product.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Looks like a real movie prop. What are you going to do with it? "


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

DUDE!!! That is one of the coolest things i have ever seen. Looks awesome, can i buy it from you when you are through with it?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What craftsmanship! That is freekin cool!


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Lucky kid.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It was awesome two years ago, last year the guys were doing some mods to it and something bad happened. One of the fitters cut a structural part and the fiberglass exploded. One half was salvaged and it's stored in a barn somewhere. I think it cost about 8 grand.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

How long did it take to make?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

A week, I think.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: That is way cool. Nice work.


----------



## Plumb-A-Holic (Jun 22, 2009)

That's freakin' sweet!


----------

